# Biggest tire possible on a Fuji Cross



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Anyone tried it out? Fuji had no answer and nowhere local to get CX tires to find out myself. Hate to order some just to find out they don't fit.


----------



## pin96 (May 26, 2003)

I am running a 38 mm Tufo with mine. Fits nicely. Good Luck


----------

